# Koi pond



## AlProInsulation (Oct 31, 2013)

I am looking for some suggestions on a material I can use to install my own Koi pond. I am looking a for a lining that I can install myself and am not too concerned about the difficulty, since I am pretty handy. The most important thing I am looking for is durability and lifespan. I do not want to use any kind of plastic lining. I am open to suggestions on materials or products and just need someone that can speak from experience.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Try posting in the landscaping section, they should be able to help...and they are neglected there too and appreciate the attention.
I only have an idea on how to install a butyl lined water feature...do I can't help you out.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Use EPDM liner. This is what is most commonly used.

Just google it and you will find many suppliers. I use anjon products. see anjonproducts.com. They can cut a liner to any size usually in increments of 5'.

Best bet is to call them. Contractors typically get 50% off retail.

When building a pond alway allow for extra which you can trim at the end. Last thing you want is to dig your hole and find out the liner is too small.


----------



## AlProInsulation (Oct 31, 2013)

I have seen some websites that offer some kind of spray on liners. Some offer epoxy and others polyurea, but I wouldn't know the difference. I also wonder if this material is safe for the fish and if it tends to crack or break. Know anything about this?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

polyurea is the koi pond liner of choice nowadays. There is some info on the polyurea forum though it is dated because the economy really did a number on the koi pond guys. There are some other forums that deal with all of the available materials but polyurea is the best.


----------



## AlProInsulation (Oct 31, 2013)

*Polyurea Hybrid Solutions for Koi Ponds*

Polyurea seems the best from what I have researched, but these do not come in DIY kits since it is hazardous. I do not know how the pros do it, because I thought spraying polyureas required a closed system, booth, respirator, etc.. Do you know how the pros are allowed to spray this stuff outdoors for pond? I have seen some web sites that offer polyurea hybrids for Koi ponds as a DIY solution to the professional grade stuff. Looking for someone with a little experience that can tell me if this is a good route as far as safely applying the products, safety to the fish and the overall look when it is sprayed?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

AlProInsulation said:


> Polyurea seems the best from what I have researched, but these do not come in DIY kits since it is hazardous. I do not know how the pros do it, because I thought spraying polyureas required a closed system, booth, respirator, etc.. Do you know how the pros are allowed to spray this stuff outdoors for pond? I have seen some web sites that offer polyurea hybrids for Koi ponds as a DIY solution to the professional grade stuff. Looking for someone with a little experience that can tell me if this is a good route as far as safely applying the products, safety to the fish and the overall look when it is sprayed?


The fish safety is not a problem, polyurea has been tested on many ponds besides the testing done by the formulators.
The reason respirators are used by the professional installer is one of the parts is ISO.
Polyurea is sprayed outside on roofs, koi ponds and water features, decks and foundations etc. as waterproofing.
There are really two types of polyurea, pure polyurea and hybrid polyurea. Then there are really two types of sprayer set ups to do them, high pressure and low pressure for the hybrids. There are exceptions but basically a good example of hybrid or low pressure are most truck spray in bedliners. Roof coating and koi ponds = high pressure pure polyureas. The hybrids cost less usually. Hybrid polyureas usually have good hardness but do not stretch and even shrink that's why they are not usually used for ponds.
Now the big question; To spray the real high pressure polyureas you need a dual proportioner sprayer. Plural component sprayer or Reactor as Graco calls them. They all pump the A side Iso and the B side resin through heated hoses (and a heat chamber on the sprayer) where the two meet and mix at the tip of the gun then harden very quickly 15-45 seconds on average. on Koi ponds around rocks and things geotextile is used as a base and the polyurea is sprayed on that. The cost of the machine is a lot even used and it takes practice. Most (not all) bedliner guys can not even do a good job on koi ponds, the only reason I even brang it up was that many have tried other methods to do koi ponds and have had leak after leak after leak and had wish they had just gone with polyurea in the first place. With all the koi pond guys not having a lot of work I would look around in your area and network with some people who have had a koi pond installed and they might be able to hook you up with an installer that needs work. or if you want to do it yourself then find a used high pressure machine and practice till you feel you can achieve good results.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Hereis a link to one way of making the pond liner with geotext fabric, some people want smoothwall finish, even the forum members are not getting along over the job shown and it is by one of the best in the pond business.

http://www.koiphen.com/forums/showt...nd-Jeff-Dunkel-in-training&highlight=polyurea


----------



## kellanv (Aug 8, 2013)

We typically use EPDM liners with geotextile/fabric underlayment. If done right they should have very few issues with leaks.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TPO was first use on ponds now used for roofs. It's easy to get and easy to apply.


----------



## AlProInsulation (Oct 31, 2013)

*DIY Kits*

Thank for the link. Interesting stuff. Looks like really great stuff, but also looks expensive to get installed. I have seen some website offering DIY Koi pomd kits that are polyurea hybrid. There is one site that offers a flexible, water poof, pond liner that I am thinking about purchasing. I am looking at one in particular,http://www.spray-lining.com/pond/, but am wondering if there are any specific sites that others have tried and are satisfied. If anyone has used this specific product that would be great help too.


----------

